# Finished Dura-Coated S&W 6906!!



## USAFVET98 (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is the complete S&W 6906 .9mm Dura-coated. The frame and mags are "Desert Warrior Tan" and the accents are "HK Black". I was just screwing around with the grips as they were beat up, I am ordering a new pair for it.


----------



## Rollerbob (Oct 27, 2009)

Now, that is a hansome piece.


----------



## el_d (Oct 27, 2009)

Great color, Really nice Brian.


----------



## snyiper (Oct 27, 2009)

That my friend is one squared away piece of gear!!!!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 27, 2009)

That is awesome, great work.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 28, 2009)

Really nice work Brian . Thanks for posting it . I would truly love to own one of those .


----------



## jkeithrussell (Oct 28, 2009)

That's awesome.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Oct 28, 2009)

looks sweet!!! the third pic. is kind of spooky....LOL


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice stuff.


----------



## Scott (Oct 28, 2009)

That is so cool!  It makes me wish I had an old gun I could send you to get coated.  Thanks for showing this!

Scott.


----------



## Bree (Oct 28, 2009)

Brian, that gun looks so nice now that I would be reluctant to ever shoot it again!!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ZanderPommo (Oct 28, 2009)

dura coating works great but try Birdsong's green T or black T finishes. that stuff is the definition of durable, however its expensive, and takes long for them to do (you have to send in the firearm)


----------



## USAFVET98 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Dura-Coat Color Chart for everyone who asked..*

I noticed a few people asked me about colors for the duracoating. Here is the color chart.

I did a cheap roughing gouge to see how it would look and it was nice. It also held its edge like brand new since it goes on so lightly.


----------



## Chief Hill (Oct 30, 2009)

That should be exactly what our troops are carrying overseas.  Right down to the exact specs.  Nice job.


----------



## RAdams (Nov 4, 2009)

Sharp pistol for sure! I saw a similar handgun in a magazine that was solid pink, with black accents. My wife called about 8 or 10 local gun shops but luckily for me she didn't find one!


----------



## USAFVET98 (Nov 4, 2009)

You have to have them done by people who work with Dura Coat. Your better off buying a pistol or rifle and choosing the colors you want rather than settling for what they have in stock. It took me about 3 days to complete this one, but everyday after the initial baking for 2-4 weeks it is curing.

Whats cool about this stuff, instead of getting harder in the few weeks curing, it actually gains a higher grade of elasticity so it doesn't mar, scratch, dent, scuff, or chip as easily as other finishes.



RAdams said:


> Sharp pistol for sure! I saw a similar handgun in a magazine that was solid pink, with black accents. My wife called about 8 or 10 local gun shops but luckily for me she didn't find one!


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice job, good looking color.  I love camo guns. The last Glock I bought was a .45 camo. Not dura coat, so I am sure it will not hold up as well, but looks good & shoots good.


----------

